# Computer Forum Tech Guides



## apj101

Computer Forum Tech Guides

In response to the need and underlying demand from users I am pleased to introduce the new *Computer Forum Tech Guides.* This will effectively replace the existing 101 system which we currently have in place. 

We are throwing the challenge out to our members for there input by asking that any and all users write _dedicated guides _to any topic they feel able to write with authority.

These guides will run through an area of substance and will follow the existing 101 style format. They will cover the topic, discuss all major areas, provide ample structure/pictures/external links to the guides.

All guides will be THOROUGHLY reviewed by another moderator/authorised approver for the topic (aka a sponsor). If the guide passes the quality tests (we discuss below) the user will see their Guide promoted to an official *Computer Forum Tech Guides*. 
 These guides will all be kept in a separate sub sector of the forum (to be opened soon...need to get ian to do it  haha), announcements will be made in each relevant section.

All users who successfully get a Guide approved will be able to add the following line to their signature
*Approved CF Tech Guide author: Currently XX guides approved; XX Tech Guide points
[link to each guide]*

(these additional lines will not be included in the max 10 lines per signature rule)

As well as the number of approved Tech Guides published, users will receive 1-3 points for each Tech Guide based on the technical difficulty or thoroughness of the Guide:
1 = Standard Guide
2 = Excellent Guide
3 = Outstanding Guide in a technically complex area

I will include a league table of top published users in the new section/official thread 
We will look at rewarding top contributors in time (need to chat with ian haha)
We will look at other titles for top contributors as soon as someone approaches 5 approved guides
I can say with certainty that these guides will be considered in all vip/moderator applications as well as other matters/disputes

These guides will form one of the highest level of contribution a user can make to the site and, much like the current 101's, will be linked to over and over again by other users. The current 101's are fantastic and many users join the site on the back of reading one. 
*Your contribution could easily be the catalyst for a new user joining! and growing the site*

This is a simple little system to ensure the site remains at the cutting edge, and attracts new members. Its also allows us to reward those members who really add to the technical content of the site.

Obviously we need rules, so here they are...is a q & a form 

*What can I write about?*
Any computer topic so long as it has substance. The definiation of "substance" is qualitative, meaning we will make a call on a case by case basis. 
Im happy for topics like:
Guide to monitors
Guide to CPU's
Guide to Setting up a home network
Guide to choosing a PC

Those all have substance, whereas

Guide to a Q6600
Guide to a installing word
etc. these are all too small areas

*How long does it need to be?*
Clearly this depends on the topic, but i cant imagine one Guide being less that 2 pages of A4 with pics. But remember, if the guide is not felt to have covered all the main areas in enough detail it will not be approved!


*What points to I get?*
If you guide is approved you are allowed to mention it in your signature!!  
You will also be given a number of points based on the technical difficulty or thoroughness of the guide:
1 = Standard Guide
2 = Excellent Guide
3 = Outstanding Guide in a technically complex area
Be aware, I envisage 80% of Guides getting 1 point, but the scale is there for the truly stellar efforts. 

*If you get ANOTHER guide published you can add to your count!!!!*

We will track a leaderboard of contributors, rewards, new user titles, and Kudos will be given to top contributors.

*How do I submit a guide?*
You start by telling us what you want to write a guide on, and we'll let you know if its substantial enough (no point us wasting time)
*Post your suggested titles in this thread for now!* ONE at a time, dont vomit a lot a ideas out that dont get followed up on haha

You will be allocated a sponsor who will guide you through the process, that may be an admin, a moderator, or another user who we deem to be an expert in the area and empower to review the Guide. You may object to the sponsor if you wish (if you've had issues with them in the past, but if its a mod or admin I trust everyone to be professional and treat your Guide as the *appreciated contribution that it is*)

You submit your guide to the sponsor ( you may need to do that via a thread or pm). The sponsor may provide initial comments which you should reflect in the Guide.

Once you have made those changes the Guide will be posted in the open forum for all member to offer *CONSTRUCTIVE *comments, by this stage your guide should be in good shape anyway. Any users not offering constructive comments i.e. flaming, will be reprimanded.

After the week the user comments, where relevant, will be added to the Guide and it will be resubmitted to the sponsor. If the sponsor gives the final go ahead the user can post the guide and it will be added to the Computer Forum Tech Guide section and you will be awarded your points!!!

Here is a flow chart 







*Can I just copy a guide from online/plagiarise*
Your sponsor will be looking for plagiarism, and if found the guide will be rejected.


*I have already written a 101 in an area, can i convert it to a Tech Guide?*
Yes, just enter it through the normal process and it will be considered/fast tracked



*Completed Guides*

http://www.computerforum.com/175224-flashing-bios-tech-guide.html - By Linkin

http://www.computerforum.com/189534-how-clone-hard-drive.html - By spynoodle

http://www.computerforum.com/186629-power-supply-psu-tech-guide.html - By linkin

http://www.computerforum.com/189015-how-install-os-off-flash-drive.html - By lucasbytegenius

http://www.computerforum.com/184833-windows-stop-error-techguide.html - By aastii


----------



## apj101

blank for leaderboard


----------



## apj101

blank for other uses


----------



## tlarkin

What format will it be in?  The one thing I hate about forums is I have to dig through 100s of posts to get the info needed sometimes.  I strongly suggest that the new tech guides are in a blog format, that has the guide always on top and all comments and questions are always after it.


----------



## apj101

tlarkin said:


> What format will it be in?  The one thing I hate about forums is I have to dig through 100s of posts to get the info needed sometimes.  I strongly suggest that the new tech guides are in a blog format, that has the guide always on top and all comments and questions are always after it.



Ok to be clear. Once a guide is published there will be no comments on it, just like the current 101's
it will be arranged just like the 101's are...i.e. guide
NO scrolling through stuff for ages to find the area you want


----------



## Aastii

I asked DCI about this a week or two ago or so and have actually started a guide after our discussion about making these (Strangely enough, a series of guides for each area was what I mentioned with a sticky in general to keep them all together). Who do I contact about it?

Also, say a guide was published as a standard guide, obviously technology advances, change happens, and also additions can just be made. Will it always be a 1, or could it be put up to higher after input from other users about the guide, or is it always at that?

Finally, say you make a guide that is meant to help those that don't have a huge knowledge base with computers. It obviously won't be an "Outstanding Guide in a technically complex area" because it isn't meant for advanced users. Would it always be sat at a 1 or 2, even if it was the most perfect guide immaginable for less experienced users?


----------



## linkin

Good idea. I would be happy to do a BIOS Flashing 101 guide in the near future, but for now it's back to my history assignment


----------



## apj101

Aastii said:


> I asked DCI about this a week or two ago or so and have actually started a guide after our discussion about making these (Strangely enough, a series of guides for each area was what I mentioned with a sticky in general to keep them all together). Who do I contact about it?
> 
> Also, say a guide was published as a standard guide, obviously technology advances, change happens, and also additions can just be made. Will it always be a 1, or could it be put up to higher after input from other users about the guide, or is it always at that?
> 
> Finally, say you make a guide that is meant to help those that don't have a huge knowledge base with computers. It obviously won't be an "Outstanding Guide in a technically complex area" because it isn't meant for advanced users. Would it always be sat at a 1 or 2, even if it was the most perfect guide immaginable for less experienced users?


You can contact me and DCI about the guide you currently have underway  im sure DCI would be happy to sponsor it 

For now pretty much everythying will be a 1


----------



## apj101

linkin said:


> Good idea. I would be happy to do a BIOS Flashing 101 guide in the near future, but for now it's back to my history assignment



thats an ok topic, let me know when you want to write it


----------



## tlarkin

I am thinking about writing a complete guide to Macintosh computers as there is so much wrong information on this forum on here.  that way no idiot can comment on it and use tons of misinformation.


----------



## The Chad

This is a great idea. We need up to date tech guides. I'm not offering to do it because I'm probably not good enough for it, but there should be a post in Desktop Computers with computers built to a budget. So instead of having new users coming in all the time asking for a $600 computer, they can just check that thread to see whats avaibile.  And a user thats quite common here should do it to keep them up to date. 

There is currently a 101 or something on computers to a budget but its quite... dated.

I can already guess who'll be writing/sponsoring the PSU Tech Guide


----------



## apj101

tlarkin said:


> I am thinking about writing a complete guide to Macintosh computers as there is so much wrong information on this forum on here.  that way no idiot can comment on it and use tons of misinformation.



now that is a great topic, but maybe its too much for one guide....if you want to break it down into smaller chunks then feel free


----------



## apj101

The Chad said:


> This is a great idea. We need up to date tech guides. I'm not offering to do it because I'm probably not good enough for it, but there should be a post in Desktop Computers with computers built to a budget. So instead of having new users coming in all the time asking for a $600 computer, they can just check that thread to see whats avaibile.  And a user thats quite common here should do it to keep them up to date.
> 
> There is currently a 101 or something on computers to a budget but its quite... dated.
> 
> I can already guess who'll be writing/sponsoring the PSU Tech Guide



im sure you can write a guide....what interests you most about PC's....


----------



## Matthew1990

Could I do something about networking??? and Windows 7 tips


----------



## tlarkin

apj101 said:


> now that is a great topic, but maybe its too much for one guide....if you want to break it down into smaller chunks then feel free



What if I just send the moderator the content and they break it up?  Also, could I send you a PDF?  

How would I access the document to make update or changes, or maybe for Q&A?

thanks

t


----------



## apj101

tlarkin said:


> What if I just send the moderator the content and they break it up?  Also, could I send you a PDF?
> 
> How would I access the document to make update or changes, or maybe for Q&A?
> 
> thanks
> 
> t



PDF is no good as I want you put it into a normal thread

hmmm well to be honest i hadnt wanted the guides to change much...i figured id just stick them all in one subsection and lock them down like the 101's that way it keeps them clean. If we let q's flow they will just end up like normal threads...what do you think


----------



## apj101

Matthew1990 said:


> Could I do something about networking??? and Windows 7 tips


give me a title.
Im not sure about windows 7 tips. If you broaden it out into a features/benefits/tips/optimisation then i suppose it could make a guide


I'd just like to stress to everyone....what I'd like to avoid is everyone firing out ideas but then we never follow through with them. Lets make sure we put titles we know we can do and have time for  
Im very excited to see our first one !!! I wonder who will get the first points


----------



## Respital

apj101 said:


> give me a title.
> Im not sure about windows 7 tips. If you broaden it out into a features/benefits/tips/optimisation then i suppose it could make a guide
> 
> 
> I'd just like to stress to everyone....what I'd like to avoid is everyone firing out ideas but then we never follow through with them. Lets make sure we put titles we know we can do and have time for
> Im very excited to see our first one !!! I wonder who will get the first points



I'd really like one for networking as well, Bob told me that tlarkin would be one of the few that would know enough to get us started with one so i'm recommending him for the job.


----------



## diduknowthat

I wrote a guide back about Building Quiet Computers. Can this be thrown into the process? 

http://www.computerforum.com/115470-how-silence-your-computer.html


----------



## Respital

Bump for top priority!


----------



## linkin

Bump for a guide completed 

http://www.computerforum.com/175224-bios-flashing-101-a.html

Constantly revising of course. post anything you think is missing/needed and i'll look into it 

EDIT: pretty much done now. check it out!


----------



## apj101

looks like linkin may get the first points


----------



## Shane

Nice 101 Linkin thanks for the effort 

Look farward to see some more CF 101s in the future,Theyre quite helpfull.


----------



## linkin

What other ones do we need? I have time!


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin said:


> What other ones do we need? I have time!


How about RAID?


----------



## linkin

I've got 0 experience with RAID... 

What's another topic people always ask about?


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin said:


> I've got 0 experience with RAID...
> 
> What's another topic people always ask about?


Maybe update the OC thread?


----------



## linkin

Sure... got a link?


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin said:


> Sure... got a link?


Bit outdated..
http://www.computerforum.com/16346-overclocking-101-oc101.html


----------



## linkin

Hmm i can see that one needs some work... how about we don't link to any components? thatw ay the principle stays the same over x amount of time.


----------



## Respital

Respital said:


> I'd really like one for *networking*...



Adding *servers* to the list. 

I might be able to help with a few of these but I'm not familiar on the two above subjects, consider me to be as your disposal for guide writing.


----------



## tlarkin

I do plan on writing some stuff for Linux and OS X, but I need to figure out what exactly I am going to write and how to write it.  I also need to figure out time....

If you were wanting to read about either subject, what would you like to see?  Suggestions?


----------



## Respital

tlarkin said:


> I do plan on writing some stuff for Linux and OS X, but I need to figure out what exactly I am going to write and how to write it.  I also need to figure out time....
> 
> If you were wanting to read about either subject, what would you like to see?  Suggestions?



A networking 101! 

A general introduction, how to get it running, the pros and cons, lots of pictures and information, how to use wine etc.


----------



## tlarkin

Respital said:


> A networking 101!
> 
> A general introduction, how to get it running, the pros and cons, lots of pictures and information, how to use wine etc.



Networking, what?  Linux?  To what Windows?  Need more details!


----------



## Dystopia

Can I do one on computer build budget guides? IDK about the title really, I would just break it up into sections, starting at around 300 until like 2000. done it before on another site, brought in more traffic, then the guy decided he didn't want to do the blog anymore and everything got deleted ((((


----------



## Respital

tlarkin said:


> Networking, what?





Respital said:


> I'd really like a 101 for networking as well, Bob told me that tlarkin would be one of the few that would know enough to get us started with one so I'm recommending him for the job.





tlarkin said:


> Linux?  To what Windows?  Need more details!



Look at the other guides for a kind of 'template'. 


A general overview is always good, giving a short description about Linux/OSX and why and in what cases they should be chosen.
The pros and cons in each area, like Macs are good for moving editing and such, gaming is kind of limited etc.
Guides on how some applications can be used to increase the functionality of the OS to act more like windows (Wine, etc).
Anything else you might feel is valuable, like explaining why Macs cost more than PCs with similar parts and such.


----------



## tlarkin

Respital said:


> Look at the other guides for a kind of 'template'.
> 
> 
> A general overview is always good, giving a short description about Linux/OSX and why and in what cases they should be chosen.
> The pros and cons in each area, like Macs are good for moving editing and such, gaming is kind of limited etc.
> Guides on how some applications can be used to increase the functionality of the OS to act more like windows (Wine, etc).
> Anything else you might feel is valuable, like explaining why Macs cost more than PCs with similar parts and such.



This is just my opinion, but in my opinion and experience I like tech documents to come in this format:

What?

How?

Why?

Where what outlines what you are doing, introduction maybe a bit of background but do not digress too far.  How explains the how to, and then last and I think most importantly you put the why you would want to do your goal this exact way.  That way there is an understanding of what you are trying to accomplish and keeps it simple and to the point.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Respital

tlarkin said:


> This is just my opinion, but in my opinion and experience I like tech documents to come in this format:
> 
> What?
> 
> How?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Where what outlines what you are doing, introduction maybe a bit of background but do not digress too far.  How explains the how to, and then last and I think most importantly you put the why you would want to do your goal this exact way.  That way there is an understanding of what you are trying to accomplish and keeps it simple and to the point.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...



Why'd you ask me then?


----------



## Cromewell

I think he was trying to get details from you so that it would fit his guide model


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

What about one kinda about Batch Files. I know plently on them.... lol i just wanna wirte one so badbut i'm sure everyone lese on theis forum will know more stuff than me :'(

EDIT: hang on i dont think I'm thinking of Batch Files (yea great the one thing i can do really well, i dont know the name of) are they were you can write on Notepad and get your computer / server to do something like shutdown ad sart certain things etc.??


----------



## Aastii

Jackassluver said:


> What about one kinda about Batch Files. I know plently on them.... lol i just wanna wirte one so badbut i'm sure everyone lese on theis forum will know more stuff than me :'(
> 
> EDIT: hang on i dont think I'm thinking of Batch Files (yea great the one thing i can do really well, i dont know the name of) are they were you can write on Notepad and get your computer / server to do something like shutdown ad sart certain things etc.??



batch...

I don't think it would get approved because it is quite narrow and because trying to get around security is against forum rules if I remember correctly 

Before I send my guide to mods, want to ask, even though it isn't fully completed, would I be ok to send it for a "how it is so far" if you get what I mean. I'm fairly happy with what I have so far, but still have a bit more to put in, but would rather know of changes to be made sooner rather than later, even though it isn't done proper yet


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

aastii said:


> batch...
> 
> I don't think it would get approved because it is quite narrow and because trying to get around security is against forum rules if i remember correctly


 
nnnoooooooooooo omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg but i wanna do it sssssssssssoooooooooooo bad!!!!!!!


----------



## Aastii

hey, doesn't mean don't do it, I don't have a say, just saying it may be tricky to do without breaking rules.

I think it would be a good idea for some people that know a programming language (I know VB and I know egon does too) to colaboratively do a tutorial for learning it. It would be a hell of alot of work, I have put in alot into my guide but I know doing a full tutorial would have to be ongoing and even the first lot of it would be a huge undertaking


----------



## tlarkin

Respital said:


> Why'd you ask me then?



I still need content, I am just talking about the format.



> I think he was trying to get details from you so that it would fit his guide model



In the 1980s words of the TMNT, correctomundo dude.


----------



## Respital

Jackassluver said:


> What about one kinda about Batch Files. I know plently on them.... lol i just wanna wirte one so badbut i'm sure everyone lese on theis forum will know more stuff than me :'(
> 
> EDIT: hang on i dont think I'm thinking of Batch Files (yea great the one thing i can do really well, i dont know the name of) are they were you can write on Notepad and get your computer / server to do something like shutdown ad sart certain things etc.??



If you know about it, write a guide!


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

Respital said:


> If you know about it, write a guide!


 
 thanks i'll get started now


----------



## Respital

Bump for progress...


----------



## Dystopia

Nobody said anything about whether or not I can do a guide on computer builds/budgets...


----------



## tlarkin

Elimin8or said:


> Nobody said anything about whether or not I can do a guide on computer builds/budgets...



Just do it and submit it, and it will get reviewed.


----------



## Dystopia

Right, gotcha.


----------



## Respital

Any progress on *networking/servers* ?


----------



## Respital

.....


----------



## linkin

Do you guys reckon we should do one on computer airflow/cooling?


----------



## apj101

Sorry for the delay linkin
Im made that a stick in teh section and you are our first official Tech Guide author 
You can add the following to your signature
*Approved CF Tech Guide author: Currently 01 guides approved; 01 Tech Guide points*
feel free to include a link to the guide 
WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apj101

OK guys this is getting confusing 
I cant tell when someone is sumitting a title to write or if they are simply saying they would like to see a guide on a topic
So far it seems
respital - Networking/Servers
yes that is a great guide idea, lets stick to just windows as tlarkin may covers cross platform stuff. I look forward to reading it
Elimina8or - Computer Builds/Budget
What will this contian? example rigs? in which case they get too out of date easy
Or "how to build?"  in which case i like the title
Jackassluver - Batch files
You can write one, be sure to cover common commands, background, a few exaple scripts. DO NOT PLARAGISE another site 

Think i got them all
I look forward to seeing these guides


----------



## Aastii

apj did you and dci get my pm from a few weeks back?


----------



## linkin

yay! thanks for the sticky!


----------



## Dystopia

Sorry, I won't be doing the build guides. And I was going to update them within 3 months. But like I said, I cant do it anymore, got 2 part time jobs, a girlfriend, work around the house, races, practice riding my dirtbike, track maintence....so yeah. Oh, and I have to sleep of course


----------



## apj101

Aastii said:


> apj did you and dci get my pm from a few weeks back?


yeah! Im really looking forward to reading it. I thought DCI was looking after it but if not just let me know and Ill happily take a look



linkin said:


> yay! thanks for the sticky!


No problem matey, really pleased to see the addition in your signature. 



Elimin8or said:


> Sorry, I won't be doing the build guides. And I was going to update them within 3 months. But like I said, I cant do it anymore, got 2 part time jobs, a girlfriend, work around the house, races, practice riding my dirtbike, track maintence....so yeah. Oh, and I have to sleep of course


No problem matey, its a great idea but life comes first


----------



## Aastii

apj101 said:


> yeah! Im really looking forward to reading it. I thought DCI was looking after it but if not just let me know and Ill happily take a look



Yea I haven't got a reply from him yet. Is there a way I can send what I have so far too you? I can't send it in 1 or 2 pm or posts because of the length of it


----------



## apj101

Aastii said:


> Yea I haven't got a reply from him yet. Is there a way I can send what I have so far too you? I can't send it in 1 or 2 pm or posts because of the length of it


put it into a post. I assume its finished and you are happy with it


----------



## Aastii

apj101 said:


> put it into a post. I assume its finished and you are happy with it



like I said in the pm it isn't completely finished yet.

Still got a couple of bits to add to it, pictures to put in and a fair bit of tidying up, all of which I'll get sorted at some point after tomorrow (last exam then). The reason I wanted to send it was to get it proof read from someone else before putting it up


----------



## apj101

well you can send it to me in several PM's if you like


----------



## linkin

Wait, so am i the only one that has made a guide so far? 

What other ones do we "need" that are high on the priorities list? I'd be happy to do more, school holidays are coming up and i have nothing to do


----------



## apj101

linkin said:


> Wait, so am i the only one that has made a guide so far?
> 
> What other ones do we "need" that are high on the priorities list? I'd be happy to do more, school holidays are coming up and i have nothing to do



yup, funny how so many users were screaming out for this and complaining that they wanted more input.....and yet none have taken advantage of the system


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

i was gonna do one but in the end i couldnt be assed - i cant write long paragraphs like that


----------



## linkin

I am on holidays now. any suggestions for guides? my brothers gpu is faulty so i won't be playing anything


----------



## apj101

what ever you want buddy  there were some good suggestions already. 
Im very disappointed by the level of response to this scheme


----------



## tlarkin

apj101 said:


> what ever you want buddy  there were some good suggestions already.
> Im very disappointed by the level of response to this scheme



I haven't had time to sit down and write a full blown article yet.  Too busy at work to do so.   Plus learning new things right now.  Teaching myself Drupal at the moment, and Drupal is so huge and so vast that I am already lost


----------



## linkin

Well the ones omega made for watercooling and building a pc still stand, i think they are quite adequate still.

perhaps someone familar with linux/ubuntu/similar could create a guide for first time users? I can't think of anything else at the moment and i have never used anything like that before. (apart from a certain boot cd that if i mentionw ould get me a ban or infraction )


----------



## linkin

Okay i've found one. we need a sticky explaining the difference between bits and bytes, as no matter how many times you tell people, they still think they are being ripped off/getting a better speed... sound good?


----------



## apj101

linkin said:


> Well the ones omega made for watercooling and building a pc still stand, i think they are quite adequate still.
> 
> perhaps someone familar with linux/ubuntu/similar could create a guide for first time users? I can't think of anything else at the moment and i have never used anything like that before. (apart from a certain boot cd that if i mentionw ould get me a ban or infraction )


omega need only submit them. I may even unstick everything which is not a tech guide 



linkin said:


> Okay i've found one. we need a sticky explaining the difference between bits and bytes, as no matter how many times you tell people, they still think they are being ripped off/getting a better speed... sound good?


hahaha not really substantial enough for a whole guide haah but nice thinking  could be part of a whole section on HDD or ram?


----------



## linkin

apj101 said:


> omega need only submit them. I may even unstick everything which is not a tech guide
> 
> 
> hahaha not really substantial enough for a whole guide haah but nice thinking  could be part of a whole section on HDD or ram?



a networking sticky? thats not really my area though...


----------



## apj101

linkin said:


> a networking sticky? thats not really my area though...



we certainly do need one of those!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

What about a guide about speeding up OS install times? It's more than it seems, if you want to look at it, let me know where to send it. It's a Word document, I may need some help with posting the images.


----------



## tlarkin

I started one here, can you lock it for now until I am ready to add more?

http://www.computerforum.com/178903-tech-guide-introduction-general-guide-macintosh.html#post1496911

I will shoot you a PM too APJ


----------



## Buzz1927

tlarkin said:


> I started one here, can you lock it for now until I am ready to add more?
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/178903-tech-guide-introduction-general-guide-macintosh.html#post1496911


I've closed it, just let someone know when you want it opened again


----------



## tlarkin

Buzz1927 said:


> I've closed it, just let someone know when you want it opened again



Thanks dude appreciate it


----------



## lucasbytegenius

My Word doc is 2.43 MB. Is there an e-mail address to send it to?


----------



## mep916

lucasbytegenius said:


> My Word doc is 2.43 MB. Is there an e-mail address to send it to?



You have my email in a private message. I'll have a look at it.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Thank you.


----------



## tlarkin

I got my remaining material, so can  a mod unlock my post so I can finish it?

Thanks


----------



## mep916

tlarkin said:


> I got my remaining material, so can  a mod unlock my post so I can finish it?
> 
> Thanks



go for it


----------



## tlarkin

I whipped out a bit more, but am not sure what the average person wants to read about.   I want to do an introduction, not a tech dissertation on OS X.  That can all be found on Apple's developer pages and no need to reinvent the wheel.

Thoughts on what else I should add to it?


----------



## fastdude

The 101's are good, but outdated here. They talk about components/software that has been obsolete for years  I wouldn't mind writing a basic guide to a CPU - what it is/does  I'll have a think about it


----------



## tlarkin

fastdude101 said:


> The 101's are good, but outdated here. They talk about components/software that has been obsolete for years  I wouldn't mind writing a basic guide to a CPU - what it is/does  I'll have a think about it



There is no reason to reinvent the wheel.  Wikipedia pages already hold all that information.  The guides are more of a how to, or introduction to something.  You may want to put together a guide on how to make your processor efficient.  Like, picking the right hardware, balancing out the rest of the system behind the processor.  After all, a really good process with a bad configuration of motherboard, RAM and video card can be kind of pointless so to speak if it is not being used to it's fullest potential.

An introduction to understanding the features of processors would be great too.  You could break down what each feature means spec wise, and then how it interacts with other hardware.


----------



## fastdude

Thanks for the advice, I'm starting a rough draft on wordpad now 

EDIT how about "how to avoid bottlenecking your system" ? Too specific?


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

Just wondering....

What about one of basic information on c# / visual c# studio or do they all have to be about hardware??

thanks xxx


----------



## tlarkin

Jackassluver said:


> Just wondering....
> 
> What about one of basic information on c# / visual c# studio or do they all have to be about hardware??
> 
> thanks xxx



I don't think there are any definitive rules you must follow.   Just write it and see what people say.


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

tlarkin said:


> I don't think there are any definitive rules you must follow.   Just write it and see what people say.




okay then thankzz , ill start writing it tomorrow xx


----------



## Aastii

With all my PC troubles I have lost my Memory guide and series of buyers guides (will redo and explain those later), however have recompiled the freeware list with a hell of alot more downloads, fixed the links to others, compiled links put in by other users and removed discontinued programs.

I know it isn't exactly a guide, but is an update to a now outdated and messy sticky, with OP that isn't active any more, so first post hasn't been touched in 5 years 

=EDIT=

Would it also be a good idea, do you think, to create a list of f2p games as well to put in the computer games/consoles section?


----------



## fastdude

Would it be pointless to create an computer accronyms guide, or does the idea have some merit? Stuff for new users mainly? Like DIMMs, ROM, RAM, whatever? I tried google and there isn't really a Computer acronyms site/page/anwser


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Would you be OK if we both worked on it, fastdude101? I know a lot of acronyms, and what they do.


----------



## mep916

fastdude101 said:


> Would it be pointless to create an computer accronyms guide, or does the idea have some merit? Stuff for new users mainly? Like DIMMs, ROM, RAM, whatever? I tried google and there isn't really a Computer acronyms site/page/anwser





lucasbytegenius said:


> Would you be OK if we both worked on it, fastdude101? I know a lot of acronyms, and what they do.



I'd be willing to take a look at that.


----------



## tlarkin

Meh, you better have the multiple definitions of Acronyms then.  Just to name a few in computing that have different meanings...

WDS
MAC
ACL
ASP
ASR
NET

So on and so forth.  I mean there are millions of technology related acronyms and lots of them have multiple meanings.  There is also plenty of database sites already

http://www.acronyms.ch/searchResults?searchText=mac


----------



## fastdude

I'd be perfectly happy to do a joint guide with Lucasb, how would we do this?


----------



## mep916

fastdude101 said:


> I'd be perfectly happy to do a joint guide with Lucasb, how would we do this?



you guys can discuss this via PM


----------



## fastdude

mep916 said:


> you guys can discuss this via PM



Doing that now


----------



## fastdude

Bump - where are ya', lucas? I got a whole bunch of nice acronyms waiting to be PM'd
(Pretty much done all the hardware acronyms)  
I'm an impatient person, sorry


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Sorry, still working on them. I've been a bit busy lately, that's why I haven't been online lately.


----------



## fastdude

lucasbytegenius said:


> Sorry, still working on them. I've been a bit busy lately, that's why I haven't been online lately.



NoNo, it's fine, It's just I get fidgety 
Nice so far:good:


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Ok, we got the guide done, and fastdude is wanting me to submit it for him (well actually I asked). Sent it to MEP[I forget the numbers]


----------



## fastdude

lucasbytegenius said:


> Ok, we got the guide done, and fastdude is wanting me to submit it for him (well actually I asked). Sent it to MEP[I forget the numbers]



Technically I Wanted to submit it, but filthy decadence stopped me,
i.e. - at a mates disco, so asked lucasb to do it 
Hope mep replies soon


----------



## lucasbytegenius

BTW MEP, how's the review of my guide to speeding up OS install times coming along?
It's been a few weeks now


----------



## mep916

lucasbytegenius said:


> Ok, we got the guide done, and fastdude is wanting me to submit it for him (well actually I asked). Sent it to MEP[I forget the numbers]





fastdude said:


> Technically I Wanted to submit it, but filthy decadence stopped me,
> i.e. - at a mates disco, so asked lucasb to do it
> Hope mep replies soon



It needs some work. I'll reply to your email with my thoughts.  



lucasbytegenius said:


> BTW MEP, how's the review of my guide to speeding up OS install times coming along?
> It's been a few weeks now



Well I think we discussed that already, but I'll reply to your email with some additional thoughts. Probably some time this evening. Thanks guys.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I have some more ideas for tech guides:
-How to clean your monitor.
-Computer Connector Guide (fastdude could help)
-Computer OS Maintenance Guide.
-Computer Guide To Faster Startup Times.
-Computer Maintenance Guide (how to clean mouse, keyboard, etc.).


----------



## linkin

I WAS going to do a guide on installing Ati graphics card drivers, but it seems i've deleted my copy of 10.8 install, getting an nvidia card and all.

Perhaps in the future when my internet isn't capped to 128k /wrists


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> I WAS going to do a guide on installing Ati graphics card drivers, but it seems i've deleted my copy of 10.8 install, getting an nvidia card and all.
> 
> Perhaps in the future when my internet isn't capped to 128k /wrists



When my card gets here I would happily do the ATi side if you want to do the nVidia side and create a combined thread of video card drivers.

Also, to any admin, I just posted a rather long explaination of motherboard layouts, as well as other things, but that was the main thing, here:

http://www.computerforum.com/1523399-post12.html

I was wondering if I were to add to it, so add things like fan headers, nb, sb etc, and refine the deffinitions and explainations, could a guide be taken from that for motherboard layouts/requirements?


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> *When my card gets here I would happily do the ATi side if you want to do the nVidia side and create a combined thread of video card drivers.*
> 
> Also, to any admin, I just posted a rather long explaination of motherboard layouts, as well as other things, but that was the main thing, here:
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/1523399-post12.html
> 
> I was wondering if I were to add to it, so add things like fan headers, nb, sb etc, and refine the deffinitions and explainations, could a guide be taken from that for motherboard layouts/requirements?



That could work.

To everyone: I've had mep unlock the BIOS flashing thead, I'll be editing it this weekend, so feel free to make comments and suggestions while you can


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> That could work.
> 
> To everyone: I've had mep unlock the BIOS flashing thead, I'll be editing it this weekend, so feel free to make comments and suggestions while you can



k will get started on it when I have a free couple hours


----------



## linkin

I better get started on reflashing my bios again.


----------



## fastdude

Could I do a PC building budget recommendation guide? I may have a go at that, it's one of the few things I know a fair bit about


----------



## tlarkin

fastdude said:


> Could I do a PC building budget recommendation guide? I may have a go at that, it's one of the few things I know a fair bit about



The guide would have to be updated monthly to coincide with price changes, or have a broad view of best bang for your buck.

I think a better idea would be how to optimize your mid to low budget PC to make it run smoother. Like cheap after market upgrades, and tweaks to save money.

So like after market fans to keep it cooler, which isn't always expensive, and software configurations to help it run smoother.


----------



## linkin

Updated the BIOS guide with new pictures and revised some other stuff, have a look and tell me what you think.

Aastii, are we still on for the Nvidia + ATI driver guide? I've been having driver problems lately, causing my card to crash


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> Updated the BIOS guide with new pictures and revised some other stuff, have a look and tell me what you think.
> 
> Aastii, are we still on for the Nvidia + ATI driver guide? I've been having driver problems lately, causing my card to crash



Yea I too have been having driver issues lol. Perfect opportunity to get it sorted.

Only possible problem with that is how much spare time I will have over the next couple of weeks. Got a term of college work to catch up, away for a week in a week and a bit, so might be a couple weeks til I can do it. That is if I don't find a spare hour or two somewhere, but just don't get your hopes up because things are pretty hectic here at the moment


----------



## linkin

I've got pretty much nothing to do, my card was acting up, moved it down into the second pci-e slot and my problems are gone. odd.


----------



## fastdude

tlarkin said:


> The guide would have to be updated monthly to coincide with price changes, or have a broad view of best bang for your buck.
> 
> I think a better idea would be how to optimize your mid to low budget PC to make it run smoother. Like cheap after market upgrades, and tweaks to save money.
> 
> So like after market fans to keep it cooler, which isn't always expensive, and software configurations to help it run smoother.



So, like a sort of "How to Get the Best Bang for your Buck With PCs " guide?  I'd have a go at that if someone would be willing to look at it. (Obviously I'd make a better title.)


----------



## lucasbytegenius

A better title would be "How to upgrade your PC". I think the "How to speed up your PC" has been used by apj101.


----------



## fastdude

lucasbytegenius said:


> A better title would be "How to upgrade your PC". I think the "How to speed up your PC" has been used by apj101.



Ah, quite tricky. That title would be OK, I guess. I may write the guide first (assuming someone will look at it), then think about a title  I guess I could include, say "If you don't mind invalidating your warranty, then Overclocking is a great way to improve PC performance for free; see _____ [OC 101]" Though I'm not going to try and write the whole guide within this thread


----------



## tlarkin

fastdude said:


> So, like a sort of "How to Get the Best Bang for your Buck With PCs " guide?  I'd have a go at that if someone would be willing to look at it. (Obviously I'd make a better title.)



Well, with technology the way it is, the best bang for your buck probably changes almost on a weekly basis.

So, you would have to maintain a list of hardware that would change weekly, plus what about specials and things on sale?    

I think maybe a framework of how to qualify the best bang for your buck would be better, and it would apply to any future hardware releases.  Things like qualifying the user.  Like what they need, what they expect performance wise.   Then budget, and look at overall cost of ownership.

Take into account warranties, support, customer service, etc.   Then paint a picture of overall cost of ownership.

That would apply to any new hardware releases and sales.  Otherwise, if you feel like maintaining and updating a bi-weekly article on the current best deal, go for it.


----------



## fastdude

tlarkin said:


> Well, with technology the way it is, the best bang for your buck probably changes almost on a weekly basis.
> 
> So, you would have to maintain a list of hardware that would change weekly, plus what about specials and things on sale?
> 
> I think maybe a framework of how to qualify the best bang for your buck would be better, and it would apply to any future hardware releases.  Things like qualifying the user.  Like what they need, what they expect performance wise.   Then budget, and look at overall cost of ownership.
> 
> Take into account warranties, support, customer service, etc.   Then paint a picture of overall cost of ownership.
> 
> That would apply to any new hardware releases and sales.  Otherwise, if you feel like maintaining and updating a bi-weekly article on the current best deal, go for it.



Though I realise it would be hard, what I'd really like to do is a sort of monthly-updated guide of the best components for certain budgets ($500 PC, $750 PC, etc.) I feel I could keep track of the new hardware releases each month, but I wouldn't be sure whether that would be too much like reinventing the wheel, as I think a few other computer sites have a hardware guide (bit-tech I know definitely does), but those guides, while comprehensive, don't really offer options in between the various budgets. They tend to leap from 400 to 1000 to 2000 to 5000, or something like that.
I could say what you would realistically be doing with a certain-budget PC: just web-browsing, light gaming, hi-res multiple monitor gaming, whatever.


----------



## mep916

fastdude said:


> Could I do a PC building budget recommendation guide? I may have a go at that, it's one of the few things I know a fair bit about



Awhile back, Bomberboy was working on an update to this guide. I'm not sure if he still plans to finish it. Maybe shoot him a PM to see where he's at. We definitely need a new page with current build recommendations. 



tlarkin said:


> The guide would have to be updated monthly to coincide with price changes, or have a broad view of best bang for your buck.



Right. At least once a month. Weekly would prolly be best though. 



tlarkin said:


> I think a better idea would be how to optimize your mid to low budget PC to make it run smoother. Like cheap after market upgrades, and tweaks to save money.
> 
> So like after market fans to keep it cooler, which isn't always expensive, and software configurations to help it run smoother.



we could add that as an addendum to a new build guide... if someone is up to the task. I'd do it myself but I'm way out of the loop at the moment.


----------



## Aastii

tlarkin said:


> Well, with technology the way it is, the best bang for your buck probably changes almost on a weekly basis.
> 
> So, you would have to maintain a list of hardware that would change weekly, plus what about specials and things on sale?
> 
> I think maybe a framework of how to qualify the best bang for your buck would be better, and it would apply to any future hardware releases.  Things like qualifying the user.  Like what they need, what they expect performance wise.   Then budget, and look at overall cost of ownership.
> 
> Take into account warranties, support, customer service, etc.   Then paint a picture of overall cost of ownership.
> 
> That would apply to any new hardware releases and sales.  Otherwise, if you feel like maintaining and updating a bi-weekly article on the current best deal, go for it.



I'm not sure if this is what you are getting at, if it is my apologies in advance, but would it not be easier to give a guide for what to look for in parts? so what are good things, bad things, things that may be specific to certain products that are pros/cons, order of importance of things to look for etc?

And I think I'm going to do a stop errors guide


----------



## fastdude

mep916 said:


> Awhile back, Bomberboy was working on an update to this guide. I'm not sure if he still plans to finish it. Maybe shoot him a PM to see where he's at. We definitely need a new page with current build recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> Right. At least once a month. Weekly would prolly be best though.
> 
> 
> 
> we could add that as an addendum to a new build guide... if someone is up to the task. I'd do it myself but I'm way out of the loop at the moment.


Yeah, doesn't matter who does it, the budget recommendations need to be updated.
I could do bi-weekly, that wouldn't be too much hassle
By build guide, do you mean how to build a computer, like OMEGAs? I'd do it, I have a new rig coming up, only I haven't got a decent camera, I'm bogged down with school and it probably wouldn't look very tidy or professional. So I'm out of that one.


Aastii said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you are getting at, if it is my apologies in advance, but would it not be easier to give a guide for what to look for in parts? so what are good things, bad things, things that may be specific to certain products that are pros/cons, order of importance of things to look for etc?
> 
> And I think I'm going to do a stop errors guide



Go for it:good:

I'm set on hardware, as above, rather than a framework, though I could incorporate both into a guide if I had to.


----------



## tlarkin

Aastii said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you are getting at, if it is my apologies in advance, but would it not be easier to give a guide for what to look for in parts? so what are good things, bad things, things that may be specific to certain products that are pros/cons, order of importance of things to look for etc?
> 
> And I think I'm going to do a stop errors guide



Even then you would have to abide by the ever changing hardware market.  I think it is best to qualify the user.  What are you needs?  What are your wants?  What are deal breakers?   What is your preference (ATI, Nvidia, Mac, PC, Linux, etc)?   

Then look at overall cost of ownership.  When you buy from Dell, Apple, IBM, Asus, etc you get warranty and support through one company.  When you build your own, you support it yourself.   Try to paint a picture of overall cost of ownership.

If you are writing a FAQ like this, most users that will benefit it aren't looking to build their own.  If they are, then a build your own DIY article would be better than a budget PC.  I mean hardware changes in both technology and in price weekly sometimes.  I mean are you going to break down the fact that new processors have built in memory controllers now?  So they can directly access system memory, and the differences between back when we had separate memory controllers?   Hardware changes so much and so fast I say let the tech magazines deal with that.

If you want an ever lasting article, write is a frame work of how to qualify the customer rather than go out and just build them a budget PC.

Just my 2 cents is all.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Update on my "Speeding up OS Installation" tech guide:
I have decided to rewrite it and rename it to "How to install from a flash drive" due to complications in trying to get it to work from a hard disk. I will include support for Windows 7, Mac OS X, and I have found a utility for Windows so that some major Linux distributions can be placed on a flash drive. 
I still lack a utility to put Windows XP on a flash drive, I'm probably going to make a thread asking about it later, unless someone can suggest one to me in here.


----------



## mep916

Aastii said:


> And I think I'm going to do a stop errors guide



It would be great if you could expand that into a general troubleshooting guide. Sometimes you'll get multiple stop errors for the same issue. If i get a blue screen, I'll go through the same troubleshooting steps (check RAM, cables, effed up drivers, high temps, high clocks, etc..) regardless of the error itself. 



fastdude said:


> Yeah, doesn't matter who does it, the budget recommendations need to be updated.
> I could do bi-weekly, that wouldn't be too much hassle
> By build guide, do you mean how to build a computer, like OMEGAs?



Bi-weekly would be fine. No, I mean an update to Praetor's guide. A general recommended build list. It should be really easy for those of you that check newegg on a daily basis. I used to be that guy back in 2007-2008 but no longer have the time and sorta lost interest. 



tlarkin said:


> Just my 2 cents is all.



We get plenty of "new build" threads, and while we want content (new posts and new threads) in the forum, it would be more efficient if a user could check a well written guide before creating a new thread with the same questions. After a quick glance at the desktop computers section, I see 5 build related threads that may have been solved with an updated guide. 



lucasbytegenius said:


> I have decided to rewrite it and rename it to "How to install from a flash drive" due to complications in trying to get it to work from a hard disk. I will include support for Windows 7, Mac OS X, and I have found a utility for Windows so that some major Linux distributions can be placed on a flash drive.



I like it.


----------



## fastdude

I'll get started on a build guide, then. I'll post a thread when the rough draft is complete.


----------



## fastdude

Progress report: Guide pretty much complete, what every PC would ideally be used for, and prices, now all I need is the actual list of parts...
BTW, atm the guide is in GBP, I would write the dollars/euros alongside it, I'd update the conversion rate every other day


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Here's a status update on mine: Just finished the Windows section, working on the Mac section now. Also, I have a question. Since the Windows section is mostly command-line, do you think we need screenshots? I'll do them if you want, but I just don't see the point.


----------



## fastdude

Published Draft Guide, to be updated bi-weekly
http://www.computerforum.com/184392-proposed-tech-guide-build-budget-recommendations-draft.html
Could someone take a look?


----------



## Aastii

Done my stop error guide:

http://www.computerforum.com/184833-windows-stop-error-guide.html#post1544398

any comments, good or bad are welcome


----------



## linkin

Looking good. Shall we get started on the GPU drivers?


----------



## diduknowthat

Suggestion. Make a separate sub forum for all guides currently being worked on and completed guides. IMHO it'll help the whole tech guide process go a lot smoother and give it more deserved attention. Right now it's hard to keep track of who's working on what thread, especially when they get buried deeper and deeper in their respective forums.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I also think that we should have a central guides forum, not just guides posted all over the place. Don't get me wrong, I think we should have the guides in appropriate sections, but I think we should have a copy in the Guides forum if made. We could put the Submissions subforum in there as well. Locking down the Guides forum to keep members from posting threads and posts would also help the moderators, so they don't have to be continuously locking down threads.


----------



## linkin

Agreed, makes everything less cluttered


----------



## linkin

I just had a brainwave. We don't even have a power supply sticky or thread in the proper section!

I will gladly volunteer to do another guide unless someone more knowledgeable wishes to do so


----------



## mep916

linkin said:


> I just had a brainwave. We don't even have a power supply sticky or thread in the proper section!
> 
> I will gladly volunteer to do another guide unless someone more knowledgeable wishes to do so



Ceewi1 has some good threads in the PSU announcement section. They could use an update though. Feel free to get started; you'll receive full credit for your work.


----------



## linkin

What should I focus on for the next guide then: How powersupplies work or a guide to choosing a good powersupply based on the internals?


----------



## mep916

linkin said:


> What should I focus on for the next guide then: How powersupplies work or a guide to choosing a good powersupply based on the internals?



I'd really like an update on the current guides. Particuarly the PSU requirement thread. PM me if you wanna discuss that further. I've a few ideas.


----------



## linkin

PM'ed


----------



## awildgoose

I am not too sure if this has been discussed or not but too bad.
I am a avid (I think avid is the word) case modder and am about to start another case with a lot of modding to do to it.
So how about a mod guide or something?
Just have different mod guides in one thread, with most basic and most common first to I dunno, hardout LED ones or something?

I have ideas and all that probably a bit too much for a post so maybe a PM from one of you higher ups or something if this is a good idea or to talk about it?


----------



## linkin

http://www.computerforum.com/186629-powersupplies-tech-guide.html

Lots of typing today!


----------



## awildgoose

awildgoose said:


> I am not too sure if this has been discussed or not but too bad.
> I am a avid (I think avid is the word) case modder and am about to start another case with a lot of modding to do to it.
> So how about a mod guide or something?
> Just have different mod guides in one thread, with most basic and most common first to I dunno, hardout LED ones or something?
> 
> I have ideas and all that probably a bit too much for a post so maybe a PM from one of you higher ups or something if this is a good idea or to talk about it?



Just bumping because I am serious about doing this guide, just waiting for a so called "sponser" or to be authorized.

Title would be "Tech Guide: Computer Case modding Basic to Advanced" or just basic for now.


----------



## mep916

awildgoose said:


> Just bumping because I am serious about doing this guide, just waiting for a so called "sponser" or to be authorized.
> 
> Title would be "Tech Guide: Computer Case modding Basic to Advanced" or just basic for now.



Sorry for the delay. I like it goose. Get started and PM me with your progress or any questions you have.


----------



## awildgoose

mep916 said:


> Sorry for the delay. I like it goose. Get started and PM me with your progress or any questions you have.



Ok thanks, I guess I already have some of it started and will get started on the rest. I guess I will PM you with some questions.


----------



## Aastii

Bump to hopefully get a bit more involvement

I've written another guide, this time for how to speed up Windows:

http://www.computerforum.com/188636-how-speed-up-windows.html#post1574720

or at least set the foundations for, it will be added to because it is by no means a comprehensive list at the minute

Linkin, do you still want to do the driver guide?

If you would rather do another guide instead, I now have both Nvidia and ATi cards, so will do the full guide if you have other things you would rather do.

I was also considering getting a relatively cheap video camera, or sorting out the warranty on our current no longer working one, and doing video guides for how computers work and features of the various components. If I decide to, will get them posted up


----------



## linkin

I suppose we could, but not at the present moment, It's 4:15am and I'm not sleeping


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> I suppose we could, but not at the present moment, It's 4:15am and I'm not sleeping



I can't at the moment anyway until I get my motherboard back


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Ok, completed my guide, "How to install an OS off of a flash drive", which was formerly my "How to speed up OS Installation" guide. I will post it as a proposed guide in Operating Systems if that's ok.


----------



## mep916

lucasbytegenius said:


> Ok, completed my guide, "How to install an OS off of a flash drive", which was formerly my "How to speed up OS Installation" guide. I will post it as a proposed guide in Operating Systems if that's ok.



that's fine. please post it up - I've been looking forward to the finished product for awhile now.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mep916 said:


> that's fine. please post it up - I've been looking forward to the finished product for awhile now.



Yeah, sorry about the wait, I tend to procrastinate sometimes . But I think you'll like what I've generated.
http://www.computerforum.com/189015-proposed-guide-how-install-os-off-flash-drive.html


----------



## Troncoso

Is there a list of these guides yet? The OP still says its coming eventually. I'd like to write a guide but I'd like to see if someone has already done it or not


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> Is there a list of these guides yet? The OP still says its coming eventually. I'd like to write a guide but I'd like to see if someone has already done it or not



What guide would you like to do?


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> What guide would you like to do?



PC cooling


----------



## mep916

Troncoso said:


> Is there a list of these guides yet? The OP still says its coming eventually. I'd like to write a guide but I'd like to see if someone has already done it or not



I've added a list at the bottom of the OP.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mep916 said:


> I've added a list at the bottom of the OP.



Looks to me like the list needs to be updated to include the rest of Aastii's guides.


----------



## Benny Boy

With the rise in popularity of solid state drives I was thinking an informative How To:, explaining the set up, options, and recommends, for bios and os. 
Perhaps, "How To Set Up a SSD".?
I know there's a lot of info around on the subject, but you can find different things in different places. Maybe 1 place for members to go, here at CF, would be a good thing.


----------



## linkin

Benny Boy said:


> With the rise in popularity of solid state drives I was thinking an informative How To:, explaining the set up, options, and recommends, for bios and os.
> Perhaps, "How To Set Up a SSD".?
> I know there's a lot of info around on the subject, but you can find different things in different places. Maybe 1 place for members to go, here at CF, would be a good thing.



Definitely, we need a guide to setting up and mainting SSD's :good:


----------



## Benny Boy

linkin said:


> Definitely, we need a guide to setting up and mainting SSD's :good:


 I wouldn't mind tackling it, with help of course.
"Set Up and Manage SSD's." ?


----------



## linkin

Whatever you want to call it but the mods have a habit of renaming them


----------



## mep916

Benny Boy said:


> I wouldn't mind tackling it, with help of course.
> "Set Up and Manage SSD's." ?



That's a good working title. Feel free to send me PMs on your progress and if you have any questions. Of course you can continue to post here as well.


----------



## wolfeking

with all the recent questions on it in the OS section, has anyone thought of a "How to install linux in dual boot" guide? If not, id love to try to make one.


----------



## Benny Boy

mep916 said:


> Feel free to send me PMs on your progress and if you have any questions. Of course you can continue to post here as well.


Sounds like I have the boss for a sponsor  :good:.


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

wolfeking said:


> with all the recent questions on it in the OS section, has anyone thought of a "How to install linux in dual boot" guide? If not, id love to try to make one.



would that include using VirtualBox to install on LInux as a safer option instead of dual-booting?


----------



## wolfeking

I think I can do that. But the whole guide needs approval first.


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

wolfeking said:


> I think I can do that. But the whole guide needs approval first.



oh, okay, or someone else could do one guide about Virtual Box as a whole


----------



## wolfeking

yea, either way. I guess we can wait and see if they want the Vbox separate or put it in the linux guide.


----------



## Aastii

If you think you can do it, go for it


----------



## wolfeking

will be around a month before its finished. but, ill start now.


----------



## wolfeking

ok, so working in the Linux guide. DO I just make a word doc till its finished then cut and paste? or do I start a thread in the OS section and just edit when I am working in it? 
(yes, I know that it needs to be approved and all that before hand.)


----------



## Aastii

wolfeking said:


> ok, so working in the Linux guide. DO I just make a word doc till its finished then cut and paste? or do I start a thread in the OS section and just edit when I am working in it?
> (yes, I know that it needs to be approved and all that before hand.)



Create a document off the forums first, be it in word, open office, note pad, word pad, whatever, and email a mod.

I know that I'm not a mod of the OS section, however if no other super mod/admin takes you on (I know that mep is fairly busy at the moment so may not be available), send me your first draft


----------



## wolfeking

ok aastii, I get to work immediately. Should have it done in a day or so, using Ubuntu as a basis.


----------



## mihir

wolfeking said:


> ok, so working in the Linux guide. DO I just make a *word doc* till its finished then cut and paste? or do I start a thread in the OS section and just edit when I am working in it?
> (yes, I know that it needs to be approved and all that before hand.)


Lol writing a linux guide on microsoft.


----------



## wolfeking

to me if its typed, its a word doc. (words on a document, i.e. word doc). I dont have office, so its not microsoft at all. But I see the humor. lol.


----------



## mihir

wolfeking said:


> to me if its typed, its a word doc. (words on a document, i.e. word doc). I dont have office, so its not microsoft at all. But I see the humor. lol.



Tell me if you need any help or are just feeling lazy in writing a particular part I can write that for you.


----------



## wolfeking

I will keep that in mind. Thanks man.


----------



## mep916

wolfeking said:


> ok, so working in the Linux guide. DO I just make a word doc till its finished then cut and paste? or do I start a thread in the OS section and just edit when I am working in it?
> (yes, I know that it needs to be approved and all that before hand.)





Aastii said:


> Create a document off the forums first, be it in word, open office, note pad, word pad, whatever, and email a mod.
> 
> I know that I'm not a mod of the OS section, however if no other super mod/admin takes you on (I know that mep is fairly busy at the moment so may not be available), send me your first draft



You can contact any moderator regarding sponsorship of a tech guide. Preferably a mod that is active and has the time to work with you. If a mod declines (which is unlikely), don't take offense, simply contact another mod.


----------



## mihir

I wanted to write a guide on Principle of Programming Languages and some basics of Data Structures and algorithms and some features of the most common languages.

What do you think about it??


----------



## mihir

Any comments on the above. http://www.computerforum.com/175000-computer-forum-tech-guides-18.html#post1622211

mep916??


----------



## Hitchtech

I keep a blog on my website and i try to write mini guides on subjects that are easy yet often unappreciated such as keeping your computer dust free! http://www.hitchtechsolutions.com/tech-blog

Could I use one of my guides?


----------



## brian

mihir said:


> I wanted to write a guide on Principle of Programming Languages and some basics of Data Structures and algorithms and some features of the most common languages.
> 
> What do you think about it??



I like the idea, It would be a tough guide I feel.


----------



## mihir

brian said:


> I like the idea, It would be a tough guide I feel.



It is going to be really really long.
And also will be really wide.
Would also need some alot of attatchments or inguide code references.


----------



## kobaj

mihir said:


> I wanted to write a guide on Principle of Programming Languages and some basics of Data Structures and algorithms and some features of the most common languages.
> 
> What do you think about it??



And make my CS degree worthless? 

No seriously, I don't think you can just "touch on the basics" of programming and what you're after. This is several years of knowledge you're trying to pack into a quick guide. Its going to take a /lot/ of time and effort without much result. IE, "If I'm going to read that much, I'll get the book at the library" sort of thing.

I don't mean to sound like a downer, by all means go for it!


----------



## mihir

kobaj said:


> And make my CS degree worthless?
> 
> No seriously, I don't think you can just "touch on the basics" of programming and what you're after. This is several years of knowledge you're trying to pack into a quick guide. Its going to take a /lot/ of time and effort without much result. IE, "If I'm going to read that much, I'll get the book at the library" sort of thing.
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a downer, by all means go for it!



The guide will mainly focus on the helping out the member who I have come across in the programming threads,those who are experimenting with programming languages and also would solve the common question which progrmming language should i learn and etc etc.


----------



## wolfeking

Ok, So.. I've finished my guide on Linux (for now). Which Moderator should I send the copy to for approval?


----------



## Troncoso

mihir said:


> The guide will mainly focus on the helping out the member who I have come across in the programming threads,those who are experimenting with programming languages and also would solve the common question which programming language should i learn and etc etc.



Did you ever decide to go for this? If it's one thing I'm good at in programming, It's the basic concepts. When I learn a new language (especially using a textbook) I can get through the first 3 or 4 chapters within the hour because for most languages, variables, data types, decision structures, input/output statements, etc. It's all the same. And putting together a basic idea of how programming languages work is a great idea.


----------



## mihir

Troncoso said:


> Did you ever decide to go for this? If it's one thing I'm good at in programming, It's the basic concepts. When I learn a new language (especially using a textbook) I can get through the first 3 or 4 chapters within the hour because for most languages, variables, data types, decision structures, input/output statements, etc. It's all the same. And putting together a basic idea of how programming languages work is a great idea.



I am currently writing it.It is going to be huge but my summer classes are keeping me busy but I still write a small portion of it everyday,did not expect summer classes but still I have to attend them.
I am a but confused on some guidelines,like all the programming tools which I used were in Ubuntu and in Terminal,I am a but confused on how to use those features in Windows,because I can't expect everyone who reads the guide to be using Linux or can I???
Like I know you can generate the Assembly language code using GCC from the C code by just saving the temporary files but I don't know how to use that on windows.You can use MINIGW and then use GCC but that is still using Linux tools.
If someone can help me on this it would be great.


----------



## spynoodle

I'm thinking of making a short guide on how to correctly install Intel Push Pins. I only just figured out how to do them 100% right last time I put a heatsink in. I figured that it would be nice to have a sticky for it, to prevent future slamming of fists on the floor.


----------



## salvage-this

I know I have a lot of trouble with them.  I bet a lot of others will find it helpful.


----------



## spynoodle

salvage-this said:


> I know I have a lot of trouble with them.  I bet a lot of others will find it helpful.



Yeah, I found that there's a secret to getting them to not pop out - when they're turned left, they automatically release, but when they're turned right, they stay locked. I wish Intel had bothered to illustrate that a bit better. I just recently got a Scythe Shuriken heatsink, and they managed to explain it quite easily. Go figure.


----------



## johnb35

Turning them left unlocks them so you can remove it from the board.  Then to reapply the heatsink to the board you must turn them back to the right before pushing them down to lock.  To me, that should be common sense.


----------



## mep916

johnb35 said:


> Turning them left unlocks them so you can remove it from the board.  Then to reapply the heatsink to the board you must turn them back to the right before pushing them down to lock.  To me, that should be common sense.



ha yeah def not tech guide material, but thanks.


----------



## spynoodle

mep916 said:


> ha yeah def not tech guide material, but thanks.



So no guide? It would still make a nice sticky IMO. Almost everyone has trouble with the pins.


----------



## mep916

spynoodle said:


> So no guide? It would still make a nice sticky IMO. Almost everyone has trouble with the pins.



Just to be clear, you want to create a thread to show users how to install the intel HSF? If yes, Intel already has a guide and I would not stick that thread.


----------



## spynoodle

mep916 said:


> Just to be clear, you want to create a thread to show users how to install the intel HSF? If yes, Intel already has a guide and I would not stick that thread.



Okay, although some forums get a lot of traffic from angry googlers trying to install their heatsink.  I guess there are plenty of guides on the internet, though.


----------



## mep916

spynoodle said:


> Okay, although some forums get a lot of traffic from angry googlers trying to install their heatsink.  I guess there are plenty of guides on the internet, though.



Don't get me wrong, feel free to create the thread, I just have a hard time seeing something like that as a sticky or official tech guide. Like many things, that particular HSF just requires a little patience and experience, something that a simple guide can't provide.


----------



## johnb35

I agree, no tech guide is required for this.  This "guide" would be a 3 or 4 sentence paragraph at most.


----------



## mep916

johnb35 said:


> I agree, no tech guide is required for this.  This "guide" would be a 3 or 4 sentence paragraph at most.



In your last post, you wrote it in two sentences. If we use a semicolon, we could reduce it down to one. 

I really don't mind a thread though. If you feel it may bring traffic to CF, give it a descriptive title that'll attract the search engines, but don't count on a sticky.


----------



## johnb35

mep916 said:


> In your last post, you wrote it in two sentences. If we use a semicolon, we could reduce it down to one.



:gun::angry:


----------



## spynoodle

mep916 said:


> In your last post, you wrote it in two sentences. If we use a semicolon, we could reduce it down to one.
> 
> I really don't mind a thread though. If you feel it may bring traffic to CF, give it a descriptive title that'll attract the search engines, but don't count on a sticky.



I guess you're right: a non-sticky will attract the search engines just as much as a sticky would.

Fun fact: I found CF on Google. I just searched "Computer Forum" and it was the first reult. Very good naming by Ian.


----------



## linkin

Guys, what do you think about a "How to set up your sound card for best audio quality" guide? I just had a brainwave and thought of that. Most people I know just install their cards and the drivers and leave it at that! Of course, it won't get you the best audio quality


----------



## lucasbytegenius

linkin said:


> Guys, what do you think about a "How to set up your sound card for best audio quality" guide? I just had a brainwave and thought of that. Most people I know just install their cards and the drivers and leave it at that! Of course, it won't get you the best audio quality



If your guide can eliminate the tiny amount of static I get in my headphones, then that would be awesome


----------



## Russ88765

linkin said:


> Guys, what do you think about a "How to set up your sound card for best audio quality" guide? I just had a brainwave and thought of that. Most people I know just install their cards and the drivers and leave it at that! Of course, it won't get you the best audio quality



I'd love one. I'm having trouble just getting my integrated to act right. I was hoping to learn it in and out before investing in a full out audio card. It's affecting my gaming a bit too, choppin in and out sometimes. I vote yay, i've always wanted to learn more about what sound cards do, how to use them, how to shop for them, system requirements, and any other light you could shed on the topic.


----------



## NyxCharon

Is there any interest in a guide on setting up a linux box for filesharing/ssh/apache/etc for home use? I just got done setting up all of it including samba, and mapping it for windows, so i figured i would ask while it's fresh.


----------



## wolfeking

I would like to see it. I may set up a file sharing box if there is a good guide on it. 

Also, just an update, Linux guide is being revised and worked on. Not much being done atm, but it will get done soon, probably within 2 months. Going to be a lot more professional this time.


----------



## spirit

Do we have a guide on No POST Diagnostics? I've not seen one about anywhere. If we don't, I can write one if you want? I'll make it as detailed as possible etc.


----------



## wolfeking

I don't think we have one. Could be useful.


----------



## spirit

All right I'll get working on it if it's OK with a mod/admin.


----------



## wolfeking

you might want to PM one of them that is normally on to get approval before you start working on it.


----------



## claptonman

It'd be nice to get a list of what beep codes mean what. Yeah, it'd be a good guide. I'd contact Johnb.


----------



## spirit

I've contacted Nevakonaza about it. I will also try to include a list of beep codes too should I write the guide, thanks for the suggestion Claptonman.


----------



## spirit

It's up http://www.computerforum.com/209946-tech-guide-diagnosing-pc-will-not-post-start.html


----------



## linkin

vistakid10 said:


> It's up http://www.computerforum.com/209946-tech-guide-diagnosing-pc-will-not-post-start.html



Very good. I think when moving on to a new area/topic you need a title with bigger text and more blank lines, so it's not just one big mess of bold text. But otherwise, very good.


----------



## spirit

linkin said:
			
		

> I think when moving on to a new area/topic you need a title with bigger text and more blank lines, so it's not just one big mess of bold text.


Yeah, I agree. Will do!  Thanks for the comments!

Edit: Extra titles and spaces have been added.


----------



## spirit

Had another idea for some tech guides - Cable Management and/or Virtual Machines, sound good? I can't write them just now because of schoolwork (got some exams) but give me several weeks and I should have time to write them.  What do you think?


----------



## NyxCharon

Any want for some linux guides? I need something to do. I was kinda thinking I could do a writeup on the basics of bash scripts or something like that, unless someone had a better idea. I have a bunch of it to do soon, so I would have plenty of examples to post with it.
If someone wanted to see something other then bash, feel free to say something, I'm fine with doing multiple guides.


----------



## salvage-this

At work I wrote the documentation that will be used in for the imaging process that we use.  Would anyone like to see a guide working with Imagex and wim files?  The documentation that I have now is 10 pages long with images and breakdowns of the commands that are needed as well as a bit of troubleshooting common problems that I ran into.  It is geared towards business but I want to make this guide more for the home users as an alternative to imaging the full drive or doing a full new install.  

Thoughts?


----------



## salvage-this

bump for feedback.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Can I do a how to sleeve cables guide, I recently found out how to do it and got to try it out on some old cables at home.


----------



## Shane

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Can I do a how to sleeve cables guide, I recently found out how to do it and got to try it out on some old cables at home.



That would be most appreciated.  :good:


----------



## ninjabubbles3

*Can I?*

Can I make some sort of guide to good cases, because a ton of people ask for cases?

Like kind of a general guide, kinds of cases, companies, good ones in general.

Also, I know we have a guide for all sorts of budget to expensive builds, but its horribly outdated.

I would be willing to make a new one and maintain it as new parts come out.
Is this something I should attempt?


----------



## Okedokey

Of course you can.  Write it up, post it and we can provide feedback.


----------



## Troncoso

There's a sticky for posting Tech Guides: http://www.computerforum.com/175000-computer-forum-tech-guides.html

Also, can you please make your thread title somewhat meaningful? It's really annoying when all the threads are just "Need help", "Is this possible", "Got a question", and so on.


----------



## Darren

I'm seriously considering doing a complete how to on building a machine. I'm thinking I'll completely tear down my current system over my winter break and rebuild it. Any thoughts?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Darren said:


> I'm seriously considering doing a complete how to on building a machine. I'm thinking I'll completely tear down my current system over my winter break and rebuild it. Any thoughts?



We can compete and see who makes a better guide


----------



## C4C

How about a "what to do when you think your GPU is DOA and everybody questions your other components?" guide?


----------



## ninjabubbles3

C4C said:


> How about a "what to do when you think your GPU is DOA and everybody questions your other components?" guide?



Just try doing the RAM thing. I thought one of my parts was DOA too


----------



## C4C

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Just try doing the RAM thing. I thought one of my parts was DOA too



Didn't work... I don't get to see BIOS either if the card doesn't work so I have no idea what component I have that could be causing the issue... Really wishing I would have gone with an APU and then added discrete graphics..

Head back to that thread.. Made an update..


----------



## Okedokey

^ +1


----------



## Shane

It would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## mep916

Darren said:


> I'm seriously considering doing a complete how to on building a machine. I'm thinking I'll completely tear down my current system over my winter break and rebuild it. Any thoughts?



Go for it. Geoff's thread was awesome, one of the best I've seen, but the photobucket links are broken and it's a little dated. It would be great to have something current.


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> Go for it. Geoff's thread was awesome, one of the best I've seen, but the photobucket links are broken and it's a little dated. It would be great to have something current.


Ah, I remember that thread.  I just checked my computer and I do still have the photos, so I could relink them if I was able to edit that post.  

Someone could take my guide, update the photos, and tweak the instructions a bit so it's more current instead of having to redo the whole thing from scratch.


----------



## mep916

Geoff said:


> Someone could take my guide, update the photos, and tweak the instructions a bit so it's more current instead of having to redo the whole thing from scratch.



at the very least your guide should be used as a reference, very well done!


----------



## Punk

Go for it guys, I'll be building a desktop next year, I need this guide


----------



## Darren

I'm happy to do it and feel like it would be a fun project. I'll probably use Geoff's as a "template" but rewrite most if not all of it.


----------



## mep916

Darren said:


> I'm happy to do it and feel like it would be a fun project. I'll probably use Geoff's as a "template" but rewrite most if not all of it.



awesome lookin forward to it


----------



## C4C

Does anybody have a needed guide topic? I'm willing to make one if applicable.. Can I update the Cases 101 sticky?


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> Does anybody have a needed guide topic? I'm willing to make one if applicable.. Can I update the Cases 101 sticky?



Here's the old Cases 101. Write something new, post it, and I'll sticky it.

http://www.computerforum.com/55610-cases-101-a.html


----------



## salvage-this

I started a guide on how to pick parts for different types of builds.  I'll post it up when I am finished with it unless no one here thinks it would be beneficial.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Got around halfway through my guide on different builds at different price points. Going to update it till I get to 1500$


----------



## Darren

Suddenly guides everywhere. 

I've started writing the How to Build A Computer one but won't be able to get pictures for at least another 2 weeks.


Salvage: I look forward to your guide, I imagine it'll be quite good.


----------



## johnb35

Remember all guides need to be ran by a mod for approval before being posted.


----------



## C4C

salvage-this said:


> Send the full guide to a mod before posting or get the idea for the guide approved?



Both....? If there's an idea not posted, then I presume that you can create it and run it by...


----------



## salvage-this

I ended up deleting that post since I went back and read the first page that has all of the answers.  I should know better.


----------



## Darren

I've got my guide typed up and wouldn't mind some feedback. It's obviously not finished and there are somethings I need to clarify and of course add pictures. Anybody mind taking a read over it for me? Also I don't really know where to put it. It's saved as Word document at the moment.


----------



## C4C

Sent my guide on building an AMD powered machine to Voyager... Hopefully he has the time to review it...


----------



## johnb35

Darren said:


> I've got my guide typed up and wouldn't mind some feedback. It's obviously not finished and there are somethings I need to clarify and of course add pictures. Anybody mind taking a read over it for me? Also I don't really know where to put it. It's saved as Word document at the moment.



You can send it to me and I'll look it over.


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> Sent my guide on building an AMD powered machine to Voyager... Hopefully he has the time to review it...



I got your PM while I was out to dinner with the girl


----------



## C4C

voyagerfan99 said:


> I got your PM while I was out to dinner with the girl



Hehehe.... I cut out most of the biased information about AMD over Intel... My main point is AMD is great for a budget under 1K.... John got the biased draft as a PM 

Here's the "live" draft. Completed by me with insight gathered from the interwebs. I'm a little tired, and very busy right now so here's my thoughts: https://docs.google.com/document/d/15D_eHSpiHpi1v3zbvCD20Ds9yin64PCR-8sIzPDq_og/edit?usp=sharing

I was also thinking that somebody could edit a guide for the other side (Intel) of things.... Maybe Ninja since he's got a guide in the draft process as well?


----------



## Darren

C4C said:


> Hehehe.... I cut out most of the biased information about AMD over Intel... My main point is AMD is great for a budget under 1K.... John got the biased draft as a PM
> 
> Here's the "live" draft. Completed by me with insight gathered from the interwebs. I'm a little tired, and very busy right now so here's my thoughts: https://docs.google.com/document/d/15D_eHSpiHpi1v3zbvCD20Ds9yin64PCR-8sIzPDq_og/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> I was also thinking that somebody could edit a guide for the other side (Intel) of things.... Maybe Ninja since he's got a guide in the draft process as well?



Apart from the fanboyism this is pretty well put together. I like you broke down the systems and why you chose what you did.


----------



## C4C

Thanks Darren.. It's quite hard to be pro AMD within a certain price range without having a bit of bias.. I'll be making it even more factual in a few days. I have 2 volunteer events this weekend, an AP bio test on Monday and a pre calc test on Tuesday


----------



## voyagerfan99

Personally I'd go Intel unless I had under $600 to spend. I'm looking at about $750 for a new mobo, i7, RAM, and GPU whenever my next upgrade comes along.


----------



## C4C

voyagerfan99 said:


> Personally I'd go Intel unless I had under $600 to spend. I'm looking at about $750 for a new mobo, i7, RAM, and GPU whenever my next upgrade comes along.




I just went back to PC Part Picker and made a list of components... I don't know why, but the last time I looked up a decent Intel build it was averaging $1110+ which is why I've always been kinda pro-AMD... But for $150 more then what my computer costs without discounts and rebates, this is a nice rig: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/T9m6mG


----------



## voyagerfan99

See my cost would be much higher because I'd go nVidia and also get 16GB of RAM.


----------

